# whatsutalknboutwillis



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

I see a lot of acronyms on this site and only know a handful of them - is there a glossary/thread somewhere on here that list them out?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

LetsGo said:


> I see a lot of acronyms on this site and only know a handful of them - is there a glossary/thread somewhere on here that list them out?


We only hand those out to naked hippie chicks. Are you a naked hippie chick? If not, no glossary for you. If you are a naked hippie chick, Slippy will be back from asinine banishment, at some point, to handle your application. Thank you and God Bless.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

LetsGo said:


> I see a lot of acronyms on this site and only know a handful of them - is there a glossary/thread somewhere on here that list them out?


An easy way to find out is to do an internet search. The few I don't know, I find that way.

ETA: but the easiest way is to ask.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

https://survivalblog.com/glossary/


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I just had to do a search for SJW's a few mins ago. Social Justice Warriors. Ah yes, of course.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Since you utilized your moderating authority to CLOSE the thread we were just recently debating on to END the debate WITHOUT allowing me any chance to respond... how do you feel about that? Good? Bad? Or "tyrannical"... an accusatory word you utilized earlier? See how that works Annie? See how you utilized the term "tyranny" yet exercised it yourself? Without hesitation or remorse? How are you any different from the leftists you rail against? Get that point? I'm sure you do. But forward will you press. Just like the leftists you claim to despise. Exactly like them. No different. How will you reconcile that I wonder? I know: you will ban me. Silence me. Erase me, as you did my opportunity to respond by closing the thread we debated on. It is a cowardly act. Cowardly. In service to your preference to your choice of absurd mysticism over moral constitutional rights to all. How does it feel to confront yourself? To discover this schism within yourself? To acknowledge its existence, and STILL serve it?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Ouch! LOL!


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

hawgrider said:


> Ouch! LOL!


I don't care. Not a wit. I have a redoubt in OTP, where TRUTH can be spoken. Not censured or obliterated for an agenda. And friends like you, with whom I might discuss it with. Long live his Hawgness! Chew on THAT PF.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

StratMaster said:


> I don't care. Not a wit. I have a redoubt in OTP, where TRUTH can be spoken. Not censured or obliterated for an agenda. And friends like you, with whom I might discuss it with. Long live his Hawgness! Chew on THAT PF.


Spit coffee all over the place.. Dayum! :vs_lol:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

LetsGo said:


> I see a lot of acronyms on this site and only know a handful of them - is there a glossary/thread somewhere on here that list them out?


Glossaries of survivalist/ prepper terms.

https://sensiblesurvivalists.com/the-survivalist-glossary/. Pretty decent, basic glossary.

https://survivalblog.com/glossary/ This one seems to over explain.

https://www.happypreppers.com/dictionary.html. This seems like a good basic glossary.

If you want to look at definitions further, just search for prepper or survivalist glossary.

http://expertprepper.com/prepper_dictionary/. This one stinks.

https://www.theorganicprepper.com/the-preppers-dictionary/. This one has terms like anthropogenic, man caused Earth change or something.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

StratMaster said:


> Since you utilized your moderating authority to CLOSE the thread we were just recently debating on to END the debate WITHOUT allowing me any chance to respond... how do you feel about that? Good? Bad? Or "tyrannical"... an accusatory word you utilized earlier? See how that works Annie? See how you utilized the term "tyranny" yet exercised it yourself? Without hesitation or remorse? How are you any different from the leftists you rail against? Get that point? I'm sure you do. But forward will you press. Just like the leftists you claim to despise. Exactly like them. No different. How will you reconcile that I wonder? I know: you will ban me. Silence me. Erase me, as you did my opportunity to respond by closing the thread we debated on. It is a cowardly act. Cowardly. In service to your preference to your choice of absurd mysticism over moral constitutional rights to all. How does it feel to confront yourself? To discover this schism within yourself? To acknowledge its existence, and STILL serve it?


Annie didn't close the thread.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Annie didn't close the thread.


Pirate did. But its the point that counts.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Feel free to open up another thread on the same or a related subject.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Chiefster23 said:


> Annie didn't close the thread.


But it was closed. Immediately. Within minutes. Mystic, censoring agenda on frothing horseback. With a whip. Care to deny that? Bring it.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

StratMaster said:


> But it was closed. Immediately. Within minutes. Mystic, censoring agenda on frothing horseback. With a whip. Care to deny that? Bring it.


Turns out mods have the ability to post to closed threads. It's easy to miss the little 'closed thread' banner.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Turns out mods *have the ability to post to closed threads*. It's easy to miss the little 'closed thread' banner.


Mods and admins.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Chiefster23 said:


> Turns out mods have the ability to post to closed threads. It's easy to miss the little 'closed thread' banner.


Oh, I didn't miss it. It occurred within minutes. Minutes. Saw it instantly. Didn't miss it at ALL. So what's your point? That the boot of censorship and denial falls from a moderator on this site? I think I already said that.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

StratMaster said:


> Oh, I didn't miss it. It occurred within minutes. Minutes. Saw it instantly. Didn't miss it at ALL. So what's your point? That the boot of censorship and denial falls from a moderator on this site? I think I already said that.


I saw it right away as well.

It jumps right out at you










Id have to review but I don't believe any rules were broken to get it locked. But I may be wrong... lord knows that doesn't happen very much LOL!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK, folks. Leave Annie alone. What y'all don't know about her is that she struggles with her job. She wants to do the best that she can and second guesses herself every step of the way because of it. She is a real sweetheart and deserves more understanding and respect.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

StratMaster said:


> Oh, I didn't miss it. It occurred within minutes. Minutes. Saw it instantly. Didn't miss it at ALL. So what's your point? That the boot of censorship and denial falls from a moderator on this site? I think I already said that.


You specifically sighted Annie as the culprit that closed the thread. Then you specifically berated her for it. She didn't close the thread. You were wrong and should probably apologize to her. That thread was closed because two mods were fed up with all the nit picking bullshit that was being tossed back and forth. Nobody was being censored for being politically incorrect. As I stated, feel free to start another thread. And if you're butt hurt because the mods are infringing on your first ammenment rights, take the matter to Cricket. She's looking for additional mods and I'm sure you can do a much better job than I can.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> OK, folks. Leave Annie alone. What y'all don't know about her is that she struggles with her job. She wants to do the best that she can and second guesses herself every step of the way because of it. She is a real sweetheart and deserves more understanding and respect.


Volunteer may be a better description. A job usually pays for time spent.

As the new mods here will soon realize being a admin/mod *can be* a thankless crown of thorns. Difficult at best to keep everyone happy the reality is you are now a punching bag so embrace it or turn in the likker cabinet keys. Remember you are working for free so just how far do you let your own beliefs go buy the wayside for a relentless amount of work that you are doing for free? Ask yourself that every time you log in.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

And for the record, YES! The thread probably should not have been closed. Not making excuses, but we are new to this job. By all means, apply for the mod job yourselves and see if you can do a better job.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Volunteer may be a better description. A job usually pays for time spent.
> 
> As the new mods here will soon realize being a admin/mod *can be* a thankless crown of thorns. Difficult at best to keep everyone happy the reality is you are now a punching bag so embrace it or turn in the likker cabinet keys. Remember you are working for free so just how far do you let your own beliefs go buy the wayside for a relentless amount of work that you are doing for free? Ask yourself that every time you log in.


Furthermore, there is no workers comp. Remember that when your thumbs start killing you because you are using your phone when away from your laptop.

Heck, that goes for everyone. Your phone is harming your body. I'll bet we're all going to be staring at our shoes when we are in our 80s because smart phones have destroyed our posture.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> And for the record, YES! The thread probably should not have been closed. Not making excuses, but we are new to this job. By all means, apply for the mod job yourselves and see if you can do a better job.


At least you sir admit the thread should not have been closed. We all make mistakes to own up to them *makes the man*....

Oh wait am I suppose to be gender neutral by Canadian standards?

Leafs Pffft!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> And for the record, YES! The thread probably should not have been closed. Not making excuses, but we are new to this job. By all means, apply for the mod job yourselves and see if you can do a better job.


Apply for a mod job? What; do I look like an idiot?

:vs_laugh:

No need to answer that question.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Apply for a mod job? What; do I look like an idiot?
> 
> :vs_laugh:
> 
> No need to answer that question.


Hahaha big ole belly laugh !


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Hahaha big ole belly laugh !


Yeah, well, just because I look stupid doesn't mean that I'm not. :laugh:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Yeah, well, just because I look stupid doesn't mean that I'm not. :laugh:


I never learn either. Glutton for punishment OTP is not my first rodeo.

Although OTP is pretty laid back with great people. So the job there is fairly easy until its not LOL!


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Chiefster23 said:


> You specifically sighted Annie as the culprit that closed the thread. Then you specifically berated her for it. She didn't close the thread. You were wrong and should probably apologize to her. That thread was closed because two mods were fed up with all the nit picking bullshit that was being tossed back and forth. Nobody was being censored for being politically incorrect. As I stated, feel free to start another thread. And if you're butt hurt because the mods are infringing on your first ammenment rights, take the matter to Cricket. She's looking for additional mods and I'm sure you can do a much better job than I can.


Sorry pal, but BuLLsj!t. Nice leftist apologetics though. Worthy of Pelosi. You have a promising future in liberal politics. The thread was closed INSTANTLY upon my comments. Not an hour later. Not minutes later. IMMEDIATELY. Are YOU one of the "two mods"? Then you are complicit. And if the new goal is to CENSURE any opposing view, there is no WAY I could do a better job than you. YOU have signed on to that with a vengeance. Even regarded me as "butthurt". Ouch. But hey... if she's "looking for additional mods", and so very open, just WHY has she deleted her last post? What's up with THAT pull-back Chief?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Ouch! :devil:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Yep. I was one of the two. And as I said, quit bitchin and take a mods job. It’s easy to complain from the back row. Come on up front and take the lead cause now I’m absolutely 100% positive you can do a much better job than me.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Chief mod tip of the day-

If you take this volunteer work to seriously it will stress you out. Stress kills and us old guys already have enough shit trying to kill us.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Wait a minute! Mod's don't make any money? No free booze? No free women? What the hell? So, just who is making all the damn money around this joint? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

Hang on a minute here! is this thread closed and locked, don't seem like it from here - did I do it wrong???? :vs_worry: I am kinda lost....


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Wait a minute! Mod's don't make any money? No free booze? No free women? What the hell? So, just who is making all the damn money around this joint? :tango_face_grin:


WAIT!! WHAT?? That's not what @Denton told me. :vs_mad:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

LetsGo said:


> Hang on a minute here! is this thread closed and locked, don't seem like it from here - did I do it wrong???? :vs_worry: I am kinda lost....


Nope, not closed and locked. That was another thread.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> WAIT!! WHAT?? That's not what @Denton told me. :vs_mad:


Whatever it took to get you to take the job.

Sorry. I lied. I should have been a lawyer or a politician.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Annie said:


> I just had to do a search for SJW's a few mins ago. Social Justice Warriors. Ah yes, of course.


I thought it stood for Single Jewish Women


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Wait a minute! Mod's don't make any money? No free booze? No free women? What the hell? So, just who is making all the damn money around this joint? :tango_face_grin:


..........


----------

